# Mag Float scratching glass: how to clean w/o scratch?



## growitnow (Feb 26, 2007)

I have several small tanks I took out of storage and set them up. I noticed many of them had a LOT of scratches that I did not remember when tanks were wet. I apparently did a number of the glass while using Mag Float cleaners.

I have always used Mag Float, and am always careful not to swipe too close to gravel line in case small gravel bit gets picked up, and scratches glass.

I now have a new 90gal and am worried about scratching glass.

Is my experience with Mag Float unique?

How can we clean glass with Mag Float tool but better protect the precious front display glass?

thanks,


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

make sure no crap is in between the glass and mag and it wont scratch...


----------



## Wookiellmonster (Jul 29, 2005)

I use to use those Mag-Float glass cleaners too. Although now I don't because I have a huge scratch from my nephew messing with it. I suggest stop using it and buy manual hand scrubber, but maybe someone else will have a better idea.

Also depending on what kind of substrate you have, it could be more of a common occurrence. I think if you have more of a fine grain substrate then it would be best to find a different way to clean your glass. This is because the slightest agitation close to the substrate would allow the littlest grains to get stuck in it.


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a nice deep scratch on the front of my tank because of a speck of sand. I just keep it about 2 inches from my substrate and use a sponge to get the rest.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I use ADA AS, which does not scratch glass.
I use an acrylic pad and turn it many times and clean top to bottom.
I use a Kent scaper for the last 1-2".

Snail shells can get caught and can scratches as well, so I kill and mash or knock them off them before cleaning.

You can add a fine felt 50 micron pad on the Mag scraper and then clean carefully and change this pad every few days.

The Kent pro scraper plastic should never scratch also, unless ou get a piece caught in there.

So the only place you will,get something caught is a snail shell or the gravel down at the bottom, so be very careful about these 2 issues.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I had the same problem. I use a Kent scraper as well, but I use the metal piece. It does the job well and I can get way below the gravel line, too, without any worries.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I also use a Kent Pro scraper with plastic blade for scraping near to the gravel. The mag float scraper is great for any glass more or less 2" away from the substrate. I'll have to try that 50 micron pad on my mag float, I have some of that filter fabric currently without a purpose.

I do need something that'll clean the silicone, I recently picked up a blue pad, but it seems to dissolve and create blue specs everywhere, thus that pad sits in the trashcan right now. If only there were aquarium safe versions of that scotch kitchen scrubber, but I believe they're treated with antibacterial/fungal/etc chemicals. Either that or the "not for aquarium use" on the package is just a marketing ploy to charge more for aquarium specific versions.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Many kitchen pads have an antifungal/antimold agent. Theoretically, soaking them for a long time with repeated washings should clean them...but I still stay away.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm not interested in testing out the truth in the warning either. I'm sure scotch makes some good quality pads for aquarium use, at least I would hope so, I just haven't ever seen them.

I do use one of those "not for aquarium use" scrubbers when cleaning intake tubes outside of the aquarium though, since everything is being rinsed off anyway before going back in the aquarium.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

indiboi said:


> If only there were aquarium safe versions of that scotch kitchen scrubber, but I believe they're treated with antibacterial/fungal/etc chemicals. Either that or the "not for aquarium use" on the package is just a marketing ploy to charge more for aquarium specific versions.


Definitely avoid those. I used to use one to clean around my spray bar where the Mag-Float couldn't reach, and now I have a nice collection of scratches there. Fortunately, I can probably buff them out the next time I take the aquarium down (hopefully not for many years).

As for the Mag-Float itself, I've never had a problem.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, there are different grades of the scotch scrubber pads, I've used the blue "no scratch" version when cleaning my inflow/outflows. I still wouldn't ever put them in the aquarium though. Perhaps you used the green one? Bummer that it left scratches in any case.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, it was the green one (AKA a "greenie"). I guess the kitchen scrubbers made of plastic mesh-like stuff would be safe on glass.


----------

